

What happened to the Kickstarted Multi-Touch Keyboard and Mouse? - ddrmaxgt37

I remember this project making its rounds a few years ago, but haven&#x27;t heard anything about it actually shipping. I&#x27;m surprised the tabloid types haven&#x27;t eat it up yet.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1116966310&#x2F;multi-touch-keyboard-and-mouse<p>Anyone know what happened? The last update is titled &quot;Devastated&quot;, but I can&#x27;t read it since it is for backers only.
======
ricardobeat
Kickstarter happened. Judging from earlier posts they were completely out of
touch with reality:

    
    
        We will probably have about 35 employs within 6 months. I would 
        like to have over 100 in a year from now. That would allow use to 
        build around 75,000 keyboards per month or more but we will 
        quickly outgrow our building.
    

[http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-deals/2012-09-06-after-
raising-...](http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-deals/2012-09-06-after-raising-
money-on-kickstarter-side-project-lands-another-3-million/)

